# Looking for games in Syracuse, NY



## Brogarn (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm hoping to find a game or games to join in or around Syracuse, NY. It's been a very long time since I've sat around a table, but I have been playing online a bit. I'm more of a D&D fan and have plenty of 3.5 books. Forgotten Realms, Eberron, or wherever an adventurer is needed is fine by me. I'll be happy to join any other RP game as well, if that's what I can find.

Feel free to email me from this site. I'm hoping there's at least one other gamer up here in the cold north that frequents here.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2007)

Dude! You're like only 1,185 miles away! 

Good luck.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 13, 2007)

OMG NEIGHBOR!

Hehehe. Thanks.


----------



## Wraith-Hunter (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a friend that hosts an Eberon campaign in liverpool. I'll email him and see if he is looking for more players. If so I'll shout back at ya.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 14, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks!


----------



## rhm001 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Me Too! Me Too!*

I'm actually posting to see what happened with the referral to the Eberon game, and whether there are any additional Syracuse connections? 

I ask because I'm also moving to Syracuse in a few weeks and looking for groups. (From Buffalo, where I have been; I really like the current gang of people, but I can't see driving two hours back here for every game...) So I will be "one other gamer in the cold north," but so far one other gamer without any good gaming connections in the immediate area...


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh nifty. Another soon to be Syracuse resident. Welcome! I'm just starting to learn my way around the city, but while I'm not the local expert, my girlfriend is. She's lived here all her life and works for the Post Standard. If you're looking for something or restaurant recommendations or whatnot, let me know. I'll gladly help where I can.


----------



## Wraith-Hunter (Feb 21, 2007)

Well my recomendation is to leave CNY at all costs   I did..    But if you are going to stay and like Korean / Japanese food go to the Secret Garden on Erie Blvd. If you like Irish food and want a good Irish Pub go to Colemans on Tip Hill.

I emailed my buddy about the game in Liverpool. It is an Ebberon game and he thinks they are looking for 1-2 more players. He's not sure he hosts the game but someone else runs it. He will get back to me after friday. I don't feel comfortable giveing out his info but can give him yours. (He is an upstanding family man and a great guy) So if you want me to pass him your contact info email me at scott(nospam)fluiddragon.com


----------



## tlarham (Feb 22, 2007)

I am currently running the Liverpool game in question.

I just wanted to chime in and say that I would be sure to discuss the topic at Friday's game, now that I am aware that there are folks looking for a place at a table. 

-- T.


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 22, 2007)

I actually like it up here. Hopefully something can be done about the job situation. But that's a topic meant for other boards.

As far as sushi goes, Tokyo Seoul on Erie Blvd. is also good. Juanitas on Court St. is so far the best Mexican food I've found here (born and raised in southern California and spent 2.5 years in Houston at one point. I'm fairly knowledgable when it comes to Mexican food. Plus I love it. It is... precious to me...) Do not on any account go to Georgio's. Worst service I've ever had at any restaurant in all my years of going to restaurants. Food sucked too. Casa di Capani's and Mama Rigotoni's are great for Italian food if that's what you're in the mood for.

Anyways... enough of that. 

Thanks for posting, tlarham. Hoping to hear you have an opening.


----------



## rhm001 (Feb 23, 2007)

(Although it is for other boards...) Sorry to hear about the job hunt; I'm actually heading to Syracuse because I just finished an 8 month job hunt of my own and landed something there. I'm sure things will go well.

Thanks to everyone for the food recommendations and (initial) gaming news!

Actually, speaking as someone who's not living in Syracuse yet, but who has been through the city every few months on a regular basis over the course of the last 10 years, let's add Dinosaur Bar-B-Que to the lists of best places to eat...


----------



## Brogarn (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel I've committed blasphemy by not mentioning Dinosaur's!    

Any word on that Liverpool game?


----------



## Brogarn (Jun 18, 2007)

@tlarham: 

Emailed ya, but didn't see a reply. It came from gmail, so maybe it went to ye olde spam folder. 

I'm reading up on the Journal of Dinnivan. Good stuff. Let me know if you folks are still looking for another or not and maybe we can meet up and see if I'd fit in.

Thanks!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 18, 2007)

Wraith-Hunter said:
			
		

> Well my recomendation is to leave CNY at all costs   I did..    But if you are going to stay and like Korean / Japanese food go to the Secret Garden on Erie Blvd. If you like Irish food and want a good Irish Pub go to Colemans on Tip Hill.




Japanese food is also great at Kyoko's ... but it is WAY out near Fayetteville. IMNSHO it was the best Japanese food in the Syracuse area in general. But it also was kinda expensive....  :\

Edit: Here is the address and phone number, in case you all are interested - you can google map it for directions:

Kyoko's Restaurant
111 Brooklea Dr
Fayetteville, NY 13066
(315) 637-9000 

Glad to see more gamers in Syracuse (I grew up there - now in Northern Cali). I know there are more, and that they even haunt the boards here.


----------

